# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bor'da Rum oyunu

## atoybil

Bor'da Rum oyunu 04.03.2005 

Bor geleceğin en gözde madeni. Dünyanın en büyük bor rezevine sahip olan Türkiye, bu serveti daha nasıl kullanacağını bile hesap edebilmiş değil. Ama, AB yoluna taş koydu bile. AB bor madenini 'insan sağlığı açısından tehlikeli madde' kategorisine almak istiyor. 

Tartışmalı planı yürüten komisyonun iki genel müdürlüğünden birinin başında Yunanlı Stavros Dimas, diğerinin başında ise Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi'nden Markos Kyprianou'nun görev alması da dikkat çekiyor. 

AVRUPA Birliği üevre Komisyonu, kansere de çare olduğu açıklanan ve Türk bilim adamlarının bu yolda yaptığı araştırmaların ardından bor madenini 'insan sağlığı açısından tehlikeli madde' kategorisine almak istiyor. 

Pazarımız kaybolacak

Eğer bu plan hayata geçirilirse, Türkiye pazardaki payının yüzde 60'lık kısmını kaybetme tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kalacak. Tartışmalı planı yürüten komisyonun iki genel müdürlüğünden birinin başında Yunanlı Stavros Dimas, diğerinin başında ise Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi'nden Markos Kyprianou'nun görev alması dikkat çekiyor. 

AB Komisyonu, 2003 yılında bor madeninin sağlığa zararlı olduğu gerekçesiyle 3. kategoriye alınması için girişimlerde bulunmuş, Türkiye'nin ve Avrupa Borat Birliği'nin yaptığı çalışmalarla bu girişimler durdurulmuştu. Ancak, geçtiğimiz yıl komisyon bor madenini tekrar değerlendirmeye aldı. 

Bu kez, bor katkısı olan paketlerin 2. kategoriye alınması ve üzerlerine kuru kafa ve kemik işareti konulması isteniyor. Komisyonun, internet sitesindeki listede bor bu kategori içinde gösteriliyor. 

Nisanda yayınlanacak

AB üevre Komisyonu'nun nisan ayı sonunda bor ve boratların da bulunduğu listeyi açıklaması bekleniyor. Listenin kabul edilmesi halinde, Avrupa Komisyonu üevre Genel Müdürlüğü bir teklif hazırlayacak. 

Komisyonun onayının alınmasının ardından, bor ve türevlerinin bir kısmı tehlikeli maddeler kapsamına girecek. Bu çerçevede, Türkiye'deki ilgili kuruluşlar ile Eti Holding'in de üyesi olduğu Avrupa Borat Birliği çalışmalarını hızlandırdı. 

Hukuki süreç

AB üevre Komisyonu'nun kararına karşı hukuki süreci başlatan Avrupa Borat Birliği, Türkiye'nin de siyasi anlamda destek vermesini istedi. 

Bu arada, AB üevre Genel Müdürlüğü, bor madeni üzerinde çalışan uzman ekibine 2004 yılından itibaren 'gizlilik' kuralı getirdi. 

Ekip tamamen değiştirilirken, yeni uzmanların kimlerden oluştuğu sır gibi saklanıyor. Ekipte yer alan uzmanların isimleri ve kişisel bilgilerinin yanı sıra akademik düzeyleri, uzmanlık alanlarına ilişkin bilgilere de ulaşılamıyor. 

Bilimsel çalışmaların gizli bir ekip tarafından yürütülmesi de soru işaretlerine neden oluyor. Ayrıca, ekiplerin, bor madeninin zararlarına ilişkin araştırmayı fareler üzerinde yaptığı belirtiliyor. 

Ancak uzmanlara göre, farelere ağız yolu ile bor madeni verilerek genel bir değerlendirme yapmak mümkün değil.

*Bor madeni mahkemelik*

Petrol-İş ve Türkiye Maden-İş sendikaları tarafından, Eti Holding'in özelleştirme kapsamına alınmasına ilişkin üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu (üYK) kararının yürütmesinin durdurulması ve iptali istemiyle dün Ankara Bölge İdare Mahkemesi 10. Daire'ye dava açıldı. 

Ankara Bölge İdare Mahkemesi önünde bir basın açıklaması yapan Türk-İş Genel Sekreteri Hüseyin Karakoç, bor madenlerinin özelleştirilmemesi için sonuna kadar mücadele edeceklerini söyledi. 

Bor madeninin ilaçtan cama pek çok sanayi dalında kullanıldığına dikkat çeken Karakoç, bu madenin işlenerek satılması halinde Türkiye'ye 1 milyar dolara yakın döviz girdisi sağlanabileceğini anlattı. 

Karakoç, dünya bor rezervinin yüzde 63'ünün Türkiye'de bulunması nedeniyle büyük bir stratejik öneme sahip olduğunu anlatttı.


*S O N U N D A ! Bor madeni kullanılıyor.* 

Dünya bor rezervinin çok büyük bir kısmına sahip olan ülkemizin bu güne kadar rafineri teknolojisini alamadığımız için bor madenini ham olarak satıyordu. 

Bordan ğyakıt piliğ için 5 dev işbirliği yaptı 

Türkiye'de başta otomobiller olmak üzere pek çok alanda kullanılacak ilk ğğyakıt pili sistemiğğni kurmak, bu teknolojiyi öğrenmek ve Türk ekonomisine ne tür katkılar sağlayacağının saptanması amacıyla Ford-Otosan, Tofaş, Arçelik, Türkiye Teknolojiyi Geliştirme Vakfı (TTGV) ve Tübitak MAM biraraya geldi. 

5 kuruluşun temsilcileri Türkiye'de ilk kez biribiriyle rekabet eden kuruluşların ğğRekabet üncesi Stratejik İşbirliği Projesiğğ için biraraya geldiğini ve 8 aylık ortak çalışma ile geleceğin teknolojisi olarak bilinen yakıt pilleri konusunda araştırma yapılacağını bildirdi. 

Tübitak MAM Başkanı Profesör Naci Görür, projenin Türkiye açısından stratejik önemde olduğunu vurgulayarak, ğğBu proje zengin bor yataklarımızı yakıt pili enerjisine dönüştürmenin başlangıç adımını oluşturabilirğğ dedi. Görür yakıt pillerinin hidrojen enerjisinden elektrik enerjisi üretimi sağladığını, hidrojen enerjisininde bor madeni içerisinde bulunduğunu belirtti.

----------


## atoybil

Bor dünyada söz sahibi olduğumuz tek madendir. 

Nükleer teknolojiden uzay araçlarına kadar 250ğyi aşkın alanda kullanılan ve teknolojik gelişmelerle kullanım alanı gün geçtikçe genişleyen bor madenleri ülkemizi dünyada söz sahibi yapan stratejik bir madendir. Dünya bor rezervlerinin % 63ğüne sahip olan ülkemiz, dünya üretiminin % 31ğini gerçekleştirmektedir. Türkiyeğden sonra en büyük bor rezervine % 13 ile ABD sahiptir. Bir diğer önemli noktada, Türkiyeğnin dışındaki ülkelerde dünyanın ancak 50-60 yıllık ihtiyacını karşılayabilecek bor rezervi varken ülkemizde tüm dünyanın 450 yıllık ihtiyacını karşılayabilecek rezerv bulunmasıdır. Yani bugünkü üretim ve tüketim hızıyla 60 yıl sonra Türkiyeğden başka hiçbir ülkede bor madeni kalmayacaktır ve Türkiye bu konuda dünyada tekel konumuna geçecektir. 

Bor madenleri Türkiye için vazgeçilmez bir döviz kaynağıdır. 

Yılda ortalama 250 milyon dolarlık bor ihracatı, toplam maden ihracat gelirlerimizin % 50ğsini oluşturmaktadır ve dünya ihracatının % 21ğini tek başına ülkemiz gerçekleştirmektedir. Türkiye bor madenini rafine olarak ihraç etmek için gerekli yatırımları yaptığı takdirde, bu ihracatın yıllık 800 milyon dolar seviyesine çıkması ve dünya ihracatının % 50ğsini kontrol etmesi mümkündür. Dış ticaret açığının kriz noktasına ulaştığı ülkemizde bor vazgeçilmez bir ihracat geliri kaynağıdır. 

Dünyada bor pazarını kim kontrol ediyor? 

Dünya bor pazarında bir borsa mevcut değildir. Uluslar arası piyasada fiyatları, pazarı kontrol eden iki tekel konumundaki US Boraks ve Eti Holding belirlenmektedir. Dünyanın en büyük uluslar arası madencilik devi olan Rio Tinto Zinc şirketine bağlı US Boraks firması 1978 yılına kadar bor pazarının tek hakimi durumundaydı. Türkiyeğde 1978 yılında bor madenlerinin kamulaştırılmasından önce, özel firmalar bor madenlerini US Boraksğın belirlediği fiyatlarla 50-60 dolar civarında fiyatla satmaktaydılar. Bu fiyat kamulaştırma sonrasında bor üretiminin ve pazarlamasının Eti Holdinge geçmesiyle, 300 dolara geçmiştir. Diğer bir değişle, US Boraksğın dünya bor pazarındaki tartışmasız hakimiyeti Eti Holding tarafından kırılmış ve bor madenlerimiz dünya piyasalarında gerçek değerleriyle satılmaya başlanmıştır. 

IMF, bor madenlerimizin niçin özelleştirilmesini istiyor? 

IMF, hükümetin kendisine verdiği üçüncü Niyet Mektubuğna borların özelleştirilmesini özellikle koydurttu. Hükümet, Eti Holdingi özelleştirme kapsamına alırken bor madenlerinde kamu tekelinin kaldırılması için çalışmalar başlattı. IMF borların özelleştirilmesini dünya pazarındaki kontrolün tamamen US Boraksğın eline geçmesi için istemektedir. üünkü, ancak bu şekilde US Boraks Türkiyeğdeki bor sahalarını kontrol edip dünya bor pazarlarında kaybetmekte olduğu hakimiyeti yeniden ele geçirebilecek ve pazarı tek başına kontrol edebilecektir. 

Bor madenlerimiz özelleştirilmemelidir? 

üünkü, bor madeni ve bu madeni işleten Eti Holdingin özelleştirilmesi demek; 

Â· Türkiyeğnin dünya bor pazarlarındaki rekabet gücünü tamamen yitirmesi demektir. 

Â· Türkiyeğnin bor madenlerini özel sektör eliyle 1978 öncesinde olduğu gibi haraç-mezat fiyatına satmak zorunda kalması, dahası önemlisi, bor sahaları ve işletmelerinin özel sektör eliyle uluslar arası bor tekeline teslim edilmesi demektir. 

Â· Dış ticaret açığı her gün büyüyen Türkiyeğnin milyarlarca dolarlık ihracat gelirinden mahrum olması demektir. 

BOR MADENLERİMİZİN VE ETİ HOLDİNGğİN üZELLEşTİRİLMESİNE KARşI üIKALIM ! 

Türkiye, petrol üreten ülkelerin yaptığı gibi bor madenlerini bir ulusal politika dahilinde üretmek, işlemek ve pazarlamak zorundadır. 

Bor madeni ülkemizi uluslar arası alanda yalnızca ekonomik değil, siyasi olarak da güçlü kılan bir madendir. 

Taleplerimiz: 

Diğer yer altı zenginliklerimiz gibi, bor madenleri ve işletmeciliği özelleştirilmemelidir. 

2840 sayılı bor Tuzları ve Diğer Devletçe işletilecek Madenler hakkındaki Yasa değiştirilmemelidir. 

BOR MADENLERİMİZ üLKEMİZİN GELECEĞİDİR ! 

TüRKİYEğNİN PETROLü BOR MADENLERİMİZE SAHİP üIKALIM ! 

KİGEM, T. MADEN-İş, PETROL-İş, GENEL MADEN-İş SENDİKALARI, TMMOB/MADEN, JEOLOJİ, KİMYA VE METALURJİ MüHENDİSLERİ ODALARI, KESK / MADEN-SEN

----------

